# Codec .wmv - Windows Media Video (9) downloaden?



## Margit_ (17. Oktober 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

Ich möchte eigene Videos mit dem .wmv (Windows Media Video, [9, glaub ich?])
encoden.

Kann man diesen Codec gratis downloaden, und dann irgendwie ins Schnittprogramm installieren?

Und wenn man ihn downloaden kann, wo? (Ich hab immer nur diesen WMV CodecManager zum Download gefunden.)

Und kann man das dann so einrichten, dass der automatisch im Premiere erscheint, und den Film dort direkt rendern lassen kann?

Was haltet ihr generell von diesem Codec?
(Ich finde, der hat eine erstaunlich gute Qualität bei sehr geringer Grösse!)

Ich freu mich über eure Antworten 

Vielen Dank

Margit


----------



## axn (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kollegin,

Hoffe der Link funktioniert. Premiere bringt den Windows-Media-Encoder unter dem Adobe-Media-Encoder mit.

mfg

axn


----------



## Margit_ (18. Oktober 2006)

Danke axn!!     

Viele liebe Grüße,
Margit


----------

